# "U might be a Waterfowler..."



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Didn't go to a good friends wedding (Oct 10th) B/C the cold front just blew in the night before and new ducks were circling the farm fields that next morning. Yep I suddenly came down with the flu, and had to drink warm fluids (coffee) and stay in bed all morning (Finisher Blind) while all the time taking my medication (blowing on duck calls), might have been a waterfowler.


----------



## shark6 (Jun 28, 2005)

If even as youre posting this you cant take your eyes off your brand new "Bay Country Calls" "Shorething" and will soon be taking it off to bed with you where it will spend the night safe and sound next to your Sig 228


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> You are driving in a company vehicle and you get a call from your office manager that someone just called the office to squeal on you to say they saw you smoking marijuana. They described the two "bongs". One was black and white (Lynch Mob Goose Noose) and the other was wood (Tim Grounds Long Magnum) and they were both on strings. The claim was that I was puffing on them and acting crazy at a busy intersection!!
> 
> I might be a waterfowler!


A few years back I was pulled over by a female State Trooper for speeding on my way to shoot skeet. She noticed that I had a cased gun in the back of the cab so she had me exit the vehicle. While I'm sitting on the tailgate of the truck she come back with my duck calls that I had laying in the console. She thought they were crack pipes. So I had to blow a short routine for her. After all that I still got a ticket for 5 over. I guess she didn't like the greeting call.:lol::lol: I still get a chuckle out of that.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

These are all great, and like many of you, I'm guilty of most of these. Probably the best one so far for me is KLR'S..."You belong to the .000005% of people who HATE summer." Ain't that the truth! I could easily go right from June into October each year :lol:

But one I haven't seen yet that jumped right into my mind...

U may be a waterfowler if you actually LOVE the smell of mud and rotting vegetation around you, on your body and gear :evilsmile


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

You stop the car in a Meijers parking lot (last week) to observe a freshly killed drake can which was just hit by a vehicle. Stop the car and get out to flip it over and check for bands. Your parked car is holding up traffic and the lady behind you rolls down the window and asks what are you doing. "Lady, you just wouldn't understand".


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

You might be a waterfowler if. Your wife says your pickup smells like a wet dog.

You might be a waterfowler if. You spend more time with your retrievers than your wife because they are whistle trained,mark better and do blind doubles.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

I love all those! I was thinking of this though:


If you wife asks you what is your favorite color and you have to weigh the pros and cons of both Max4 and Shadowgrass


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

You may be a waterfowler when your wife askes you what you want for your birthday/Christmas and you hand hear a Macks catalog with stuff circled.

You may be a waterfowler when your groomsman start blowing routines during the best mans toast.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

wavie said:


> You stop the car in a Meijers parking lot (last week) to observe a freshly killed drake can which was just hit by a vehicle. Stop the car and get out to flip it over and check for bands. Your parked car is holding up traffic and the lady behind you rolls down the window and asks what are you doing. "Lady, you just wouldn't understand".




Wavie, I came this close to calling bull -shee

but knowing who you are and your experience with waterfowl, I just have to say-

I have never...

in my life...

been to a Michigan store parking lot and

seen a greased _Aythya valisineria_.

That's one I couldn't even come up with if I was fibbing! :cwm27:

(begs some details, actually. )
~~~~~~~~~~
to add on to that story-

U might be a waterfowler if you find a dead drake can at meijers, you flip it over to check for bling... and then immiately call your buddies about "your great find!"

"_dude, you wouldn't believe what I just saw_..."

Which brings me to my own guilty moment- 

couple of years ago Don and I were out to go pick up a blind for the Lund. As we were going down a fairly busy road, I was just talking about how in the spring, " _geese tend to lose their minds and how they'll walk right out in front of traffic....

JUST LIKE THAT ONE RIGHT THERE!!!" _:tdo12:

of course we stopped...

no band.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

You might be a waterfowler:
If your UPS person knows you by your first name and not to drop the box off when the wife's car is home

If you put deeks in the yard in the middle of summer

If you can't sleep right from Middle of Aug. till Feb.

If you get home after the hunt and tell everyone about your hunt online and on the phone

If your ice fishing with a shotgun and deeks

If your truck is covered in waterfowl stickers


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Flooded Timber said:


> You might be a waterfowler if. Your wife says your pickup smells like a wet dog.
> 
> You might be a waterfowler if. You spend more time with your retrievers than your wife because they are whistle trained,mark better and do blind doubles.



this one reminded me of a joke a buddy told me;

Want to find out who really loves you?

Lock your wife in the trunk of a car and then your Lab...

after an hour, tell me which one is happiest to see you!!! :lol:


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

wavie said:


> You stop the car in a Meijers parking lot (last week) to observe a freshly killed drake can which was just hit by a vehicle. Stop the car and get out to flip it over and check for bands. Your parked car is holding up traffic and the lady behind you rolls down the window and asks what are you doing. "Lady, you just wouldn't understand".


Many would be well advised not to touch birds/ducks etc.etc. which are dead. You may have witnessed this duck being hit by a car but don,t touch it. Migrating fowl especially in the spring and fall may carry "Avian Flu" which is a very seroius if not deadly virus. Fowl sickness could be less of a threat to humans but fowl may harbour an illnesses contrived from eating diseases in fish etc. So if you see sick birds or dead birds especially in numbers report this to your local DNR/MNR office. Migrating birds stressed by long flights are possibly more likely to contact a disease or spread the disease along flight paths. Don't handle those birds and if possible take all precautions if you do. :yikes::yikes:


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Now that's funny:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

You might be a waterfowler if you have read and follow this thread. 

What kind of an idiot would do that!!!???


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Branta, I think we need to setup a support group!
Hi my names Jeff and I'm addicted to quack!:lol::lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> On your wedding day (Sept 13, 1997) you did a morning goose hunt with your wedding party!! (OH Yeah!!!):coolgleam
> 
> ....
> 
> I might be a waterfowler!



Did that too!


went out west for my buddies wedding. the day before, a nice cold front was brewing just to the north, sooooo.....

We enjoyed some awesome gunning that next morning with a fresh push of new birds into the valley.

and we all know the best way to top off a great mornings shoot is, right?
Yup, a nice nappy. preferrably one in front of a fire with a ball game going. we were sparing no expense in this department and in short order...

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzz

We were close to missing it.

the lovely bride?

not so lovely!! actually, quite :rant::rant::rant:

of course, being the stand up guy I am, best man and all, take care of problems...

*I completely threw him under the bus!*

"_I told you we shouldn't have gone_!" 
:evil:

it's one of those memories we still rekindle every once in a while. always good for a laugh.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Cousin's getting married the Saturday after Thanksgiving. How rude. :rant:

That said, you can pick out the waterfowlers on any given nasty November day as they'll be the ones walking slowly and scanning the sky while every one else hunkers down and runs to their car in the parking lot.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

joefsu said:


> Calls are in my Jeep at ALL times! LOL
> 
> You might be a waterfowler if you enjoy getting stopped at Red Lights so you can practice calling with two hands rather than just one.
> 
> ...


You might be a waterfowler if you have those calls at hand, and then pull over to the side of the road to "talk to the geese" even if season is not open...


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> You might be a waterfowler if you have those calls at hand, and then pull over to the side of the road to "talk to the geese" even if season is not open...


 
Guilty of that one too. At least twice a week. That is one of my favorite sales calls to make!:evil:


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

U Might be a Waterfowler:

if it's the middle of July and you still have not taken a vacation day.

if you REALLY like the aroma of Hoppes No.9

if most of the pictures over your desk are of your children. In camo.

if you could supply a small army with the shotgun shells in your sock drawer, your underwear drawer, on the bookshelves, rolling around in your trunk, in your console and in your glove box. 

if you realize that no man can ever have enough duck calls.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Dahmer said:


> You may be a waterfowler when your wife askes you what you want for your birthday/Christmas and you hand hear a Macks catalog with stuff circled.


Did it. Dahmer your coming up with some good ones. Only difference is I had the Cabelas Waterfowl catalog. 



Branta said:


> this one reminded me of a joke a buddy told me;
> 
> Want to find out who really loves you?
> 
> ...


Now that's funny right there. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

You might be a waterfowler if you still have your 07-08 license in your wallet and are planning on getting your 08-09 sometime soon even if you can't get the federal stamp yet.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

stacemo said:


> You might be a waterfowler if you still have your 07-08 license in your wallet and are planning on getting your 08-09 sometime soon even if you can't get the federal stamp yet.


:yikes: bought my '08's last week already  (turkey season is soon don't ya know) :evilsmile


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

stacemo said:


> You might be a waterfowler if you still have your 07-08 license in your wallet and are planning on getting your 08-09 sometime soon even if you can't get the federal stamp yet.


Done that already!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

You might be a waterfowler when your 18 month old daughter favorite toy is a duck call.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

DP, you hit a bunch right on the head!



dpossum said:


> U Might be a Waterfowler:
> 
> if it's the middle of July and you still have not taken a vacation day. .


typically, that's me (other than this spring hunt)



dpossum said:


> if you REALLY like the aroma of Hoppes No.9 .


since I was a wee lad.




dpossum said:


> if you could supply a small army with the shotgun shells in your sock drawer, your underwear drawer, on the bookshelves, rolling around in your trunk, in your console and in your glove box. .


just earlier this week after the thaw I found a "mushroom" next to the boat - nope, just a 3" Kent Faststeel. "_oooh, keeping this one. #2 1450fps - that's a good-un." _



dpossum said:


> if you realize that no man can ever have enough duck calls.


and guilty as charged there too. bad when you're not even buying New models, but dupes of what you already have!

it's truly a sickness.


keep 'em rolling boyz.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> You might be a waterfowler when your 18 month old daughter favorite toy is a duck call.


 I got three of them doing that! (18 mo old girls:help


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

You know, it's hard enough to work on a friday with geese and duck landing in the flooded field outside my office window without checking this every 10 minutes or so to see what someone else has written!


THANKS BRANTA!!!!


----------



## quackaddict (Aug 15, 2006)

-If You begin scouting the Muskegon waste water in july just to see what fields have corn , wheat , etc. (guilty)

-If you spent more on your shotgun than your wifes wedding ring (guilty)

- If the day you get the cabelas waterfowl catalog is the best day of the year before opening day.... and a bonus if the MPW OR BPS catolog comes the same day

-If your Step mom about doesnt let your lil brother go on a fishing trip with you cause she is convinced that the calls in your truck are bongs (yep my own step mom lol)

-If you refer to caly pigeons as "orange wing teal" (guilty)

- If you honk at your "wuss non hunter" buddies coming home from the bar at 2:30 am on your way out to "The Draw" or to hold down the hot spot (happens all the time lol)

- if you buy a red bull ,a rockstar ,a monster AND a cup of coffee at the gas station for the morning hunt

-if you think little debbie is a food group 

i could do this all day lol


----------



## dpossum (Jul 19, 2006)

You just might be a waterfowler:

if your hands have ever been so cold that your fingers didn't work anymore and you had to push your safety off with the side of your hand. 

if your outboard motor repairman is on your Christmas card mailing list.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

You know your a waterfowler.... if your reading this thread all the while missing a girl being naked next to you... 

Also if you have umpteen number of decoys in your garage, but still buy more because they "work better"


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Your daughters first word was "duck"!!:evilsmile


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

U might be a waterfowler if... You and the wife go out to buy a new sofa and before you know it you are towing a new duck boat home. The price was right and it happened so fast the wife did not realize untill she had to move her car from the garage. I still haven't got that new sofa...

U might be a waterfowler if you sit outside Sams Club and work the mallards circling the parking lot pond. While the wife is shopping.

Or if you miss three exits on I-80 because of all the geese working the fields.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Cousin's getting married the Saturday after Thanksgiving. How rude. :rant:
> 
> That said, you can pick out the waterfowlers on any given nasty November day as they'll be the ones walking slowly and scanning the sky while every one else hunkers down and runs to their car in the parking lot.


No waterfowler in their right mind would be in a parking lot on a day like that. If I was one that was in the parking lot, I would be running to my car so I could get out hunting. I would be scanning the sky in the marsh. If it was sunny and nice out the next day and it was november, I would be in the marsh again. You might be a waterfowler if you have never worked a job that interferes with duck season in your life. Spend the whole non-season, working to not have to work during duck season.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

LoBrass said:


> Your daughters first word was "duck"!!:evilsmile


Or GEESE


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

dpossum said:


> You just might be a waterfowler:
> 
> if your outboard motor repairman is on your Christmas card mailing list.


I don't get any cards from my buddies, but I usually don't have to buy any beer in Oct or Nov!:evil:

Seem's like I'm always working on a sombody's motor during the season!


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

when the boss said your vacation was denied due to workload....

Butch the hard nosed "old school" foreman almost fell over backwards when I told him And I was NOT bluffing or "feeling him out":evil:

Although back then jobs were a LOT easier to come by....

A man has to have his prorities straight in life:coolgleam


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

You know your a waterfowler when you tell you wife your not going to your sister-in-laws wedding in the Florida keys because it falls on opening day of duck season.:rant: I DIDNT GO!!!!!!!! That went over like a lead life jacket. As it turned out they all got caught by Katrina that year. Whos laughing now?:lol: Besides i sunburn easy anyway.:coolgleam


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

You might be a waterfowler if you get into a fight with your wife on the 30th day of duck season about how much your duck hunting, fight from 9:30 to 2:30 am and ask her are we done? I have to get my stuff ready to go to the fp draw. True story. Im not proud of this, we just have limited time to wack a few.:evilsmile


----------



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

BeWild said:


> You might be a waterfowler if you scheduled classes on Tuesday ans molded your class schedule around your fall hunting schedule.
> 
> (I can hunt 5 out of 7 mornings until I run out of money!)



LoL, that was me last fall! Thank god I graduate this spring!:coolgleam

So...How about, you might be a waterfowler if the thing that excites you the most about graduating is that you will be able to hunt everyday!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I know what ya mean on the phone minutes deal Kevlar. Mine were so far over my limit this october that my wife was sure I was talking to a girl instead of hunting buddies. She said guys dont talk for 45 minutes at a time but I convinced her they do when its waterfowl hunting there talking about. I guess it only took me 5 months to suceed in convincing her not bad I guess. Cant wait till next season and start all over again.:yikes:


----------



## duckindude (Aug 16, 2006)

you might be a waterfowler if the kids at school are getting annoyed with hunting stories..


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

you might be a waterfowler if you are found steelheading in cabelas ice breaker waders in the late spring sweating you @$$ off but your determined to break them in for next years duck season.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

duckhunter382 said:


> you might be a waterfowler if you are found steelheading in cabelas ice breaker waders in the late spring sweating you @$$ off but your determined to break them in for next years duck season.


You might be a waterfowler if you can break a pair of waders in opening day, and have them worn out before 1 season is over.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

You might be a waterfowler when some one sarcastically makes a remark about how "great" the weather is on a cold over cast day and you respond with "ISNT IT? It dont get any better than this!"


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Water_Hazard said:


> You might be a waterfowler if you can break a pair of waders in opening day, and have them worn out before 1 season is over.


thats why I had to buy the ice busters. they are horrible to walk in but do not break.


----------



## cgc Zephyr (Oct 24, 2006)

if after jumpshooting five miles of a back bay in loon sheet with you lab "jake" to pile into your truck, drive to the nearest store park out front, walk in grab 2 bottles of water and 2 packs of the .25 cent cheeder and peanut butter crackers , to go out lift the hatch of your cherokee, and you both,"Jake" sit and eat the crackers and drink the water, all while you both are still wearing your wadders, and float vest covered in loon sheet. while being watched by those comming and going to the store . Jake really liked the cheeder and peanut butter.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

cgc Zephyr said:


> if after jumpshooting five miles of a back bay in loon sheet with you lab "jake" to pile into your truck, drive to the nearest store park out front, walk in grab 2 bottles of water and 2 packs of the .25 cent cheeder and peanut butter crackers , to go out lift the hatch of your cherokee, and you both,"Jake" sit and eat the crackers and drink the water, all while you both are still wearing your wadders, and float vest covered in loon sheet. while being watched by those comming and going to the store . Jake really liked the cheeder and peanut butter.


Beef jerky and cherry coke is our poison. Sometimes i might switch things up and toss in a little bag of those powdered donuts, you know the ones im talking about.:corkysm55 Two years ago i lost 15 lbs in 60 days on that diet, but i was only getting two hrs of sleep a night.


----------

